

Introducing Ramda: A practical functional library for JavaScript developers - buzzdecafe
http://buzzdecafe.github.io/code/2014/05/16/introducing-ramda/

======
CrossEye
As the co-author of Ramda, I'm excited to finally see this thing getting out
there.

Next up, algebraic data types?

